

Ask HN: How much can website make? - ponyous

How much can website make if it has 100.000 Unique visitors per month.
Average time on site around 5 minutes. And every user check few(4-6) pages before leaving?<p>What are other factors for website profit? I'm asking for ads revenue informations.
======
JonathanWCurd
Are you going to show targeted ads that you sell or just a stream from Adsense
or another provider? If you are selling your own targeted ads what market are
you in?

------
ponyous
Just sell, not targeted.

